# Is anyone else a little "blue" that old man winter is a knocking?



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok, here is my take on winter. Summer lingers through october. Then you have the harvest season from like halloween to thanksgiving, which, lets face it, is the best weather and easy breathing. After that, the weather gets a lil snotty, but who really notices with the hustle and bustle of all the holidays and new years. Ok, january and february... yea those two suck. Boring and depressing. Before ya know it march is here and so is anticipation of spring. Start cleaning and restringing reels and before ya know it...FISH ON! And of course bees. That is how I get through winter. Realizing that anticipation of winter is the worst part. Hope that helps!

Todd


----------



## **TheBee'sKnee's** (Jun 4, 2013)

I see your point... And yeah... It does fly by with the holidays... Jan and feb are the ones that will stretch out some... I have just noticed myself dreading winter more so than usual now that I have started up this hive... Lol... The next few months or so will give me ample time to get prepared for all the planting (ones that bees like) I plan on next spring and plus I'll have plenty of time to build a couple more tbh's!! Lol


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Not at all. Best time of year, duck, deer, turkey season. Jan-feb do suck, but spring is so close im busy getting ready.


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, I already miss the full time activity of my hive because since Spring there has Always been something for me to be observing. I was usually out there looking and listening more than once a day. Mine are still flying sunny days but they have been reduced for a month already and I can't help but feel those blues and wonder as a first year beek if they'll make it. I can still see mine through the window on the front third of the combs but I guess they'll really cluster deeper later on. I think us first-years are the most sentimental!  I'm looking forward to all the holiday festivities and time for my art and reading in the dead of winter too,but ,yes, I'm gonna miss my new "kids" often!!! HB


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

Mine are still flying most days so I'm not missing it yet but I'm sure the cold weather will be here soon. I have a new hive to build so the winter will likely fly by way too fast. Especially since I have to finish my kitchen remodel before I can start the hive.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Have you considered spending 1/2 the year in Australia, South America...


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

The beekeeper in me hates to see winter coming, but the hunter part of me gets all excited when the weather gets colder. Also, another good thing about winter, you get a welcome break from ticks and chiggers.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

Go North and ride a snow mobile,it'll take the edge off...........


----------



## **TheBee'sKnee's** (Jun 4, 2013)

Un


----------



## **TheBee'sKnee's** (Jun 4, 2013)

@max2: UPS would probably frown on me skipping out during the winter around here... Esp since that's when we really have to hustle... But if I were rich I'd diff give it a try!! Lol...


----------



## **TheBee'sKnee's** (Jun 4, 2013)

@colleen O... My girls are still flying around some too and bringing the brightest colored pollen in... But as far as doing full inspections I am not going to do anymore this year because of the seal they have made... I hate messing that up for them!! Everything seems to be in order for the winter so I'm just trying to sit back and watch them now... One thing I love to do is "people watching"!! I love it when I'm at the airport or somewhere and get to watch people in crowds... With that being said I don't really care to watch "humans" anymore... I would rather be out back by the beehive watching the bees!! Lol... They have proven to be just as much, if not more, fun to watch!!! Lol....


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

If your hive(s) is too heavy to pick up, you're probably ok for the winter. January and Feburary your queen is getting ready for spring. Have your stuff ready to go when needed in Feb/Mar. I'm going to get all my stuff not in use now laid out and cleaned up and inventoried this week, so I can plan my goals for next year and know what I need to get.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

As I got older I started suffering from Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD), also known as winter depression or winter blues. I found that increasing my Vitamin D3 and fish oil helps out. It's probably lack of sufficient sunlight that does it.


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bee's knees,
I thought I was the only person in East TN that had top bars! Glad to know I am not alone. I live in Monroe County, you probably deliver up here.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Matt903 said:


> Bee's knees,
> I thought I was the only person in East TN that had top bars! Glad to know I am not alone. I live in Monroe County, you probably deliver up here.


One of the guys in our local association in Athens has a top bar hive.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I can relate. It's at the point in the season where I have clothing for warm and cold weather in my car The deer ticks are still active so don't forget to check for ticks. I prefer warm/bee weather but cold weather has some aspects that I enjoy. The mountains look beautiful right now. It will be spring before we know it. This is a good time to work on indoor projects etc.


----------



## **TheBee'sKnee's** (Jun 4, 2013)

I do deliver up there!! I was actually up there Monday! Top bar hives are rare around here!! Where do you live at in madisonville? I live right off of 39 east....


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Hello BeeGora:
In Canada we suffer from lack of sunlight in the winter and lots of us have SAD. Bright light really seems to help so our local library has a SAD light that people can go and sit under while reading.


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

i love winter...

i'm a skier...so i like to follow the storms and hit the slopes...but, oddly enough...this year i'm just not "feeling" it

i'm over it. i guess it was just such a nice warm summer here in montana that i got used to it...it was definitely an indian summer as far as i could tell.

time to get the skis in for a tune up


----------

